# Mccormick X7.660/670



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone bought or demo'd one of these in the past year or so? If you did your input would be appreciated.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know a guy who works at a massey and kubota dealer as the parts man. The tractor he runs on his farm is a McCormick. He thinks they are more reliable than Massey or kubot. Not sure what size he has tho


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

In my experience with McCormick/Landini tractors finding the correct parts is quite the pain!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a chance to take a X7.650 for a little demo today at a dealership. Impressed enough to arrange an on farm demo soon.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

There are a few around southeast mt now. We have a good dealer and good service for them. Even have one big x8 out! They are out of my price range, but I feel a very good tractor. My only complaint is they are a lighter built tractor, so for loader work, they take a lot of wheel weights.

I wouldn't be afraid of one. If you have any questions I could get a number for you carcajou? My good tractor is an Agco rt145. It has the 5.9 mechanical Cummins, with full PowerShot. It is a very heavy built tractor.

You are looking to buy a new one?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I am considering a new one. Really on the fence though if i want to even buy a new tractor. If i do the Mccormick would be my 1st choice. Can't get my head around the price of a new tractor though.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I understand. It is a large amount of money. In all honesty, a tractor from the ninteys has the same amenities, good cab, air, mechanical. Just they are getting a lot of hours on them.

Maybe a light used one, less then a thousand hours? If I was looking at a newer one, the McCormick has just def, and no exhaust filter, I believe. I would get the suspended front axle option for a better ride, and maybe the front three point. Looking ahead at using it for cutting hay, or a dozer for snow, or a bale spear for bunching bales.

I do think if you get one carcajou, you will run it a long time!


----------

